# Need Help: How to Spot a Fake Bell & Ross Watch?



## FrogmanFreak

Hi all,

can someone tell me how can i identify if a Bell&Ross is genuine?

This is the model that I am intending to purchase B&R 03-92
What should i look out for?

thanks all.


----------



## 99Reza

If i remember correctly, the fake has no real screw in the case, it's just a decorative thing. Also the band will be different as well as the lug screw, well the non existent of lug screw that is, they use spring bar i think. Looking at the back of the case, the fake one does not have real hex screw that says 'Do not Unscrew'. Do a search on google, there's a review on fake B&R (i didn't believe it either). The one they reviewing is the SS version, i think the PVD one still safe.


----------



## PhilR

The PVD fakes will have a poor PVD coating, really noticable on the outside of the ring on the face. The coating gets really weak & uneven around the ring, looking almost like overspray instead of true black. Also, the rubber straps on the fakes are really stiff, more like plastic instead of soft silicone rubber. The fakes DO have a hex-screw lug, just like the real deal.


----------



## obie

easy way to get around this is to buy from an ad. I have looked at quite a few replicas, and some are very hard to tell the difference.


----------



## FrogmanFreak

sorry for this, but i came back to this post!

thanks guys for your help. my B&R puchase never did materialise.
i went for a Breitling emergency in the end....

but im still wanting a B&R!!!! thanks all.


----------



## richieleo

Guys,

I saw a big date on the net for sale from someone in the US. It's really hard to get here so I am interested but I am concerned if it is geniune...any thoughts on how I should proceed?


----------

